# Help With Underarmour



## Blazebro

Fed up with constantly feeling sweaty whilst working out I've decided I want to give soem Underarmour ago, but don't really know what I'm looking at.

Anyone wear this stuff and can help?????

Is it heatgear/cold gear I need or something else, their websites a bit tricky to understand.

Cheers


----------



## somouk

Are you just after some tight wicking clothing or after something which will also support/compress your muscles while working out?


----------



## col85

i play ice hockey an i wear the Nike range, keeps me cool (as it gets stupidly hot with all that kit on!) and the sweat is held in the clothing so much so i can take it off and ring it out lol

I think your after the heat gear.

Heat gear keeps you cool

Cold gear keep you warm


----------



## buckas

http://www.mandmdirect.com/productlist.asp?CatID=&RootCat=&RootCatID=&SearchString=&A=resetsearch&Filters=1|2|Under+Armour

discounted stuff there ^

cashback aswell http://www.topcashback.co.uk/retailerdetailM_and_M_Direct.htm

usually discount/free delivery codes knocking about aswell


----------



## buckas

http://www.kitbag.com/stores/kitbag_4_5/training/product_browse.aspx?cid=7035

kitbag's cheap aswell

15% cashback > http://www.topcashback.co.uk/retailerdetailKitbag.com.htm


----------



## somouk

col85 said:


> i play ice hockey an i wear the Nike range, keeps me cool (as it gets stupidly hot with all that kit on!) and the sweat is held in the clothing so much so i can take it off and ring it out lol


I was going to recommend the Nike gear, seems to be really popular and I know a lot of people that are using it now.


----------



## The Cueball

I use underarmour...I find it much better than the Nike stuff...

I have the shorts and a few of the t-shirts.

:thumb:


----------



## Reds

UnderArmour gear is very, very snug. 

It's like wearing a girdle and it make me feel fabulous :argieit makes my keg look like a six-pack).

All joking aside, I've got one of the shirts and it's a great bit of kit. If you don't like the sensation of being constricted then I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Blazebro

col85 said:


> i play ice hockey an i wear the Nike range, keeps me cool (as it gets stupidly hot with all that kit on!) and the sweat is held in the clothing so much so i can take it off and ring it out lol
> 
> I think your after the heat gear.
> 
> Heat gear keeps you cool
> 
> Cold gear keep you warm


Cheers, don't know if you've seen this from Under Armour though:

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/uk/...ey|Sport-Landing-2-Middle-3-Bottom|bottom_03|


----------



## Big Ells

I use puma for training and running, love the under shorts, never had any issues


----------



## col85

Blazebro said:


> Cheers, don't know if you've seen this from Under Armour though:
> 
> http://www.underarmour.com/shop/uk/...ey|Sport-Landing-2-Middle-3-Bottom|bottom_03|


ti havnt they look good tho!

one of the reasons i got one was to stop the rubbing from the pads!

cheers


----------



## Blazebro

col85 said:


> ti havnt they look good tho!
> 
> one of the reasons i got one was to stop the rubbing from the pads!
> 
> cheers


I don't play, but a big supporter, Coventry Blaze btw. Saw the link to hockey so thought I'd have a butchers out of interest.


----------



## daves2rs

I use the underarmour gear for golf and its the best I have come across. Tried all the rest.

It's also a lot thicker but does the job very well and keeps the muscles nice and tight.


----------



## col85

Blazebro said:


> I don't play, but a big supporter, Coventry Blaze btw. Saw the link to hockey so thought I'd have a butchers out of interest.


u shud, its a quality sport

takes so much skill to play but propa good fun. Keeps you very fit aswell

my nearest pro team in the Manc but refuse to support them! haha

Ill stick with the Red Wings


----------



## DCR

i use Nike Pro for top

http://www.newitts.com/product/IT016563/Nike_Pro_Compression_Short_Sleeved_Skins.htm
http://www.newitts.com/product/IT016571/Nike_Pro_Compression_Long_Sleeved_Skins.htm

Skins for compression socks and leggings

http://www.newitts.com/product/IT024713/Skins_Long_Tights_Male.htm
http://www.newitts.com/product/IT024748/Skins_Powersox.htm

All for running.

Skins arent cheap, but keep you warm and def help with recovery.


----------



## Blazebro

col85 said:


> u shud, its a quality sport
> 
> takes so much skill to play but propa good fun. Keeps you very fit aswell
> 
> my nearest pro team in the Manc but refuse to support them! haha
> 
> Ill stick with the Red Wings


No way :doublesho, the King of UK Ice Hockey's their coach, Tony Hand MBE. If it's due to dropping to EPL level, it's a bit unfair. IMO the Elite won't last the season, both the Caps and the Vipers are in financial trouble.

I hoped that the league folded end of last season and everyone went in to the EPL.


----------



## Blazebro

Ok, cheers for all the replies, order 3 Heat Gear Compression T shirst direct from UA. Hoping for some slightly less sweaty workouts now.


----------



## Bigpikle

interesting thread...

can anyone enlighten me on compression gear? Its appeared since I was last really up on technical clothing, and I'm wondering whether it really makes a difference for the amateur athlete? I'm talking running up to about 10km distances and cycling up to about 40-50 miles.

Cheers


----------



## David

i wear underarmour when playing football (from now until about march)

i wear the nike one at the gym as its warm enough in there and i don't really care, i don't sweat that badly unless im running on the treadmill


----------



## gherkin

Bigpikle said:


> interesting thread...
> 
> can anyone enlighten me on compression gear? Its appeared since I was last really up on technical clothing, and I'm wondering whether it really makes a difference for the amateur athlete? I'm talking running up to about 10km distances and cycling up to about 40-50 miles.
> 
> Cheers


The compression tights/trousers certainly help in the recovery process (i use 2XU) as i pratically live in mine after a hard run (like today) or a triathlon.

Got some compression calf guards and although they seemed to help in training runs i wore them today for a 10 mile race and have to say didn't notice any difference - although they could have been saving my calf's allowing me to push harder possibly.

there is alot of talk with compression gear at the moment. Quite a few threads if you search for them on Tritalk.co.uk if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Bigpikle

gherkin said:


> The compression tights/trousers certainly help in the recovery process (i use 2XU) as i pratically live in mine after a hard run (like today) or a triathlon.
> 
> Got some compression calf guards and although they seemed to help in training runs i wore them today for a 10 mile race and have to say didn't notice any difference - although they could have been saving my calf's allowing me to push harder possibly.
> 
> there is alot of talk with compression gear at the moment. Quite a few threads if you search for them on Tritalk.co.uk if my memory serves me correctly.


many thanks

2 areas I keep looking at for an effective solution:

1. base layer for underneath a winter cycling/running jersey - ultra good wicking is critical

2. compression stuff for training session s- maybe that can also do the above?

I passed a few cyclists last Sunday who were were wearing what looked like full compression outfits and didnt have a visible pouter layer like the Gore jacket I was wearing. It was cold as well but got me wondering what stuff they had on?

Might PM you later for more info if thats OK...


----------



## gherkin

> many thanks
> 
> 2 areas I keep looking at for an effective solution:
> 
> 1. base layer for underneath a winter cycling/running jersey - ultra good wicking is critical
> 
> 2. compression stuff for training session s- maybe that can also do the above?
> 
> I passed a few cyclists last Sunday who were were wearing what looked like full compression outfits and didnt have a visible pouter layer like the Gore jacket I was wearing. It was cold as well but got me wondering what stuff they had on?
> 
> Might PM you later for more info if thats OK...


yeah not a prob 

They could have been wearing skin suits. Underneath the cycling tops you could try the Helly Hanson tops (admitedly haven't got one but know several people who use them).  Have you tried the arm warmers/knee warmers they are quite good underneath a top/jacket plus if you get too hot you can take them off and stick them in your pocket.


----------



## Bigpikle

just been to Costco and grabbed a Nike Pro compression top for £10. Going to try that under a looser top for running and biking and see how it does. Looks well made and certainly a good fit!

Aldi had some compression stuff in one of their recent specials but they didnt have the sizes in my local store. Will see how the Nike top does...


----------



## Blazebro

After a week or so using my compression t-shirts I have to say it's somewhat of a god send. Straight off the bat I'm looking at an extra 2 reps on average. Not bad when you consider they're no more exspesive than a normal t-shirt anyway.

I definately like the way I don't feel sticky any more and smell like a damp dog after a workout.


----------



## Bigpikle

me too - ordered a load of UA Coldgear that I havent received yet (flippin PO strike ) but have been running and cycling in the Nike pro compression stuff and really like it.


----------



## Blazebro

Bigpikle said:


> me too - ordered a load of UA Coldgear that I havent received yet (flippin PO strike ) but have been running and cycling in the Nike pro compression stuff and really like it.


If you order from UA direct, they don't use Royal Pisstake but UPS. Comes in about 3 days.


----------



## Bigpikle

Blazebro said:


> If you order from UA direct, they don't use Royal Pisstake but UPS. Comes in about 3 days.


yep - but I paid <50% of retail price - so I dont mind waiting a few extra days


----------



## SteveOC

I followed this thread with interest and bought some UA stuff from eBay.
I have been wearing the UA Heatgear Compression Tee and it certainly seems to work for me .:thumb:
As someone who wears shorts and tee-shirts in all weathers and still gets hot when walking the dogs, or working outdoors in Winter, I was amazed that I can actually feel cold sitting around wearing the Tee indoors, and it is just right for walking the dogs in. As a rule, I only feel the cold when ill or overtired.
I was even able to wear a jacket over it the other day and not pass out in the shopping centre, and I hate having to carry a jacket around in shops etc.

I will be looking around for some more if there are any discounted on offer. 

Steve O.


----------



## Silver R26

I wear UA coldgear compression tops when training outside during the winter work really well for me and help keep me warm 8 degrees today and windy and I was warm. Also use there gloves when running going to buy a hat next, g/f has a couple of tops as well as she suffers from the cold she is pleased with them.

I run in nike 2 in 1 shorts, normal shorts with built in compression shorts, they are really nice as well.

I got my stuff from m and m direct as they always have stuff on offer at a good price normally 50% off. Just ordered some non compression heat gear t-shirts from them at a good price stocking up for the summer runs.

Also got a UA hoody which keeps you warm when out and about.


----------



## Blazebro

I've been wearing both the Nike and UA Heatgear compression tops, I now have 3 of each. They both perform similarly. However the Nike fabric is noticably rougher with the UA t-shirst being more silky. 

Can't say if the UA gear is worth paying the extra, but cirtainly feels nicer against the skin.

I'm interested in getting the UA micro fleece next, which I think will be just enough to get me to and from the gym.


----------



## Bigpikle

LOVING my Nike Pro stuff, but yesterday was the first time out with my UA Coldgear stuff. Wore the leggings under some bike shorts for a ride. Did about 25 miles in 7-8 deg temps and while at high speed the wind did cut through them a little, they were pretty effective on the whole. Any colder or windier and I'd wear some leg warmers over them TBH. Had a s/s Nike Vent top under a Gore jacket and was a tad chilly at times, and really wished I had put the l/s UA top on as well. Will try it for tomorrows ride...

Also went out tonight for a run and wore the leggings again. Very effective and seemed to keep me both warm and it may be coincidence, but I had the 'easiest' run for ages :thumb: My HR was a few bpm lower average across the entire run and I came home after 30 mins feeling totally fresh. First time out in compression leggings on a run and I'll be in them all the time from now on I think 

Shop around for UA stuff as there are some bargains that crop up from time to time. I got mine from Kitbag at some silly prices, and Costco have Nike Pro stuff cheap as well :thumb:


----------



## SteveOC

None of the stuff on offer is of interest to me and what predominantly interests me (certain compression HG Tees) seem to be at full price on the links in this thread. I ended up getting some stuff from eBay because it was the same price but P&P was free. Now that I have tried I will go back through all of the links and keep an eye out for special offers.

Steve O.


----------



## Blazebro

I got my Nike pro stuff from sports direct. £14.99 there, but sizes and colours can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Bigpikle

ran in my UA Coldgear leggings today in the monsoon rains and was really impressed they never seemed to get wet... I suspect they were wicking away the moisture really quickly, using bodyheat and wind to keep fairly dry. They worked really well and I never flet cold despite getting drowned for >40 mins of the run. I am really impressed by this stuff and its well worth the high cost IMHO. The UA underwear shorts are superb for running as well


----------



## Blazebro

I'm finding that as well as feeling a bit nicer against the skin, they do appear to be performing a bit better. They appear to shed water quicker. Nikes ok, but UA iis a better product.


----------

